# Delta 50-760 1 1/2 HP Dust Collector - Not so Pleased



## JohnGray

Charlie the picture does not come up in your post.
I'm really interested in this post as I have the same collector.


----------



## gizmodyne

I agree. I have the same problem. The bag then hangs sideways instead of straight up. Arrgggh! Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## 280305

Charlie & John - It is interesting that you are having this problem. I have the same DC. When I was assembling it, I noticed that the bracket for the rod shown in the instruction manual was different from the actual one on the machine. The one in the manual looks much stronger - it is attached to the top with one screw and to the side with two more screws. The bracket on my machine is only attached by one screw on the top. It seems that since my manual was printed in December 2006, Delta has made this part worse.

Mine is OK so far, but I do not move the DC.


----------



## gizmodyne

Yep the little bracket bent. I straightened it and added a washer, but it bent again.


----------



## CharlieD

All,
Thanks for the support.

Chuck, yep I noticed the same thing that the bracket I got was not the stonger one with two bolts shown in the manual.

So, we need to do something about this. Tomorrow when I get to work I'm going to copy this thread and see if I can get the attention of Delta by calling them, getting someone on the phone. Will let you know what happens.

I think that everyone who has the model has the same problem.

Speak up if you have this problem please.


----------



## SteveMO

I checked mine and it has the 1 bolt. I haven't had any problem with it but the unit is very new.


----------



## CharlieD

John
The pic was just one from a website. Didn't take one of the problem.

Steve
If you move it around much it will wobble loose and ream out the inset


----------



## Woodchuck1957

Why no picture ? A closeup of whats going on would be nice.


----------



## CharlieD

I will take a pic tonight and post it. Calling Delta now.


----------



## JohnGray

I just went out and check on mine and it has the one bolt setup. Now I remember I noticed that when I was putting it together. Mine's OK so far but I'd like to hear what Delta has to say.


----------



## dalec

I also have the Delta 50-760 with the single bolt holding the bracket to the top of dust collector body. The bracket is like an upside down "F" with a foot on the leg of the F pointing the opposite direction. The foot is the attachment point for the bracket. It attaches to the top of the DC main housing using a single heavy duty bolt.

The rod that supports the dust collection bag slided into a heavy gauge metal tube that is positioned against and spot welded to two metal tabs (under the tube and on its right side) on the bracket. If I were designing the bracket, I would have tabs on both sides of the tube and welded and another bolt to lock the bracket against the dust collector body.

It sounds from others on this thread that the tube material may be soft and can be reamed out by the dust collection bag support rod.

I have not had a problem as yet, but tend to leave the DC pretty much in one location and it is within reach of my equipment.

Am interested in the outcome of this discussion and what Delta may have to say about it.

Dalec


----------



## Woodshopfreak

To bad, I found that this dust collector is quite great, and the rod that holds the bag up doesn't really present a problem for me because it stays in one place.


----------



## CharlieD

Update - I talked to Delta service, nice guy but not very helpful. He said I needed to talk to the Product manager for the 50-760, he didn't know who that was and didn't have a way to find out. That's kind of a "you are *&^* out of luck Big Daddy" statement. Regardless, he entered a something into their something and as soon as I give him the serial number he would submit it and then it would get reviewed for consideration. It surprises me that they can't look me up since I am very attentive to registering my purchases and know I'm in their "system" with a registered 50-760. So soon as I can remember to get the serial number and call them back …..... we will see what happens next. DELTA WAKE UP


----------



## CharlieD

I reported the serial number to Delta today and the problem is on it's way to engineering. Really don't know what happens next but we will see.

Pics added.


----------



## yokel

I had the same problem. I was able to fix it by putting a lock washer & nut on the bottom of the attachment bolt from the inside of the DC. It's definitely a design flaw, & like some of you have mentioned the documentation photo's seem to sport a beefier model with several attachment points.


----------



## Shayne

That look like it could be a problem. The times I have too call a manufacture for help on a issue I get the run around must of the time. So I fix them myself most of the time. Because customer service suck these day.
I have Delta dust collector and I believe my bracket is a little different it's welded on. I think in your case I would fix myself and weld it if I had a welder.


----------



## CharlieD

Update - I got a voice mail from someone at Delta. I called him back and left a message. That was 2 weeks ago. I know Delta makes a lot of great products but…....... they lost my business. I have two Delta (big pruchase products) that I'm less than pleased with. The DC for this rather minor design flaw and my Delta Band saw which is just made "rough" with a bad fit and finish and a design flaw related to the tilt top table.


----------



## Woodchuck1957

I had a Grizzly G1029 2 hp bagger dust collector, the rod for the top bag wasn't mounted any better than what you show with the Delta. It was kind of irritating, but it really wasn't so bad that it was a deal breaker. What you could do is thread the rod as far as the blower houseing is thick, and run the rod through the blower houseing in the existing bolt hole and through the bottom of the houseing. See where I'm going with this ? Or do I need to draw it up ?


----------



## woodman71

Where is the dc made. I know in this day and age getting a tool made in the usa is like trying to win the lottery.I have all ways done my homework before buying and i know all woodworker are the same but with delta some times you can get lucky. I'm sorry to here about the problem your having but being on this site i have read of a lot of people have problems with other tool company witch seem to be more of a problem with the tools performance.I like delta and I would not think twice about looking at delta tools but there are a few other companies and i mean a few in the order of one or two. Years ago when I started buying woodworking tools delta was pretty much it powermatic I didn't here about them grizzley was just starting out I think form what i hear about powermatic they sound like a good company.My point is that these companies all are real building tools that don't last or hold up to shop use and that's do to tools being built oversea the quality is over look.That why I will not buy tools mail order like years ago woodworking has real caught on sense Norm started his show and so has woodworking store so go out look at tools read reviews and I know that at woodcraft they have class so you could see the tool demo if your lucky.This just my thoughts I agree with you for the money we spend you think that they take a little time to make sure that a bracket that cost them 1.25 to produce if that will hold up.


----------



## marksalot2005

I have the same dust collector, no problems with the one bolt bracket. Works great and when I connect my dewalt 13" planner and turn it on. The bag pops up before I can turn on the collector. Works good with all my other power tools. Mine mpst likey has not had a problem. Cause I have keep it against the wall and not moving it around my shop. But I will keep an eye on the bracket for now on. Yall keep making shavings.


----------



## Woodshopfreak

I have the same dust collector but mine is hooked up permanently so I never have to move it. I haven't run into this problem because it stays in one place. The only problem I had with it to begin with is that the motor cover had a HUGE dent in it that I had to bang back into place. Other than that it has been great.


----------



## glassyeyes

Same collector, same problem, and I have to move mine a lot (same problem with the wife, why on earth does she want to park in the middle of the garage?). I cut the rod and epoxied a stiff spring with about a one inch gap. I also ran two self-tapping screws on each side of the bracket. Otherwise I like it; it's remarkably quiet, and really sucks up the fine stuff. Now I've just got to seal up all the little joints on the saw cabinet that let too much air in at the wrong points!


----------



## dbhost

Add a Wynn Cartridge filter and problem solved. No longer a need for the rod for the bag…

Yeah it does seem silly for Delta to produce a DC that is otherwise such a good unit… I guess they fell asleep a the design switch there…


----------



## CharlieD

dbhost, based on your comment I'm guessing I can buy a cartridge and replace the cloth bag top, right?


----------



## Dustmite97

dbhost is correct. Adding a cartridge filter will not require a rod for support, so you can pretty much get rid of the rod. And yes it will replace the top bag.


----------



## MikeGager

take the bracket to someone you know with a welder and have a piece of metal welded to it to strengthen it from flexing or simply make a new bracket out of thicker material. shouldnt be that a big of a deal really.

if you dont know anyone with a welder try going to a "mom and pop" style muffler shop and see if they have any ideas, those guys are true artists when it comes to "fixing" stuff with a welder

i know this is something you would expect to be done right from delta but sometimes you just gotta jerry-rig stuff.


----------



## zephyrb

I second the idea of replacing the bag with a cartridge or cannister-style filter. I got one from Wynn Environmental. Takes the filtration from 1 micron down to 0.5 microns, so it gets at a lot more of the really nasty dust. Inexpensive and very easy to install, and the guys at Wynn are very helpful. Also, it's a little shorter now than with the bag which makes it easier to move around the shop, less top heavy, etc.


----------



## CharlieD

Thanks for the info Zephyrb. If you don't mind what was the cost? I called them up and it seems the filter was about $100 bucks.


----------



## SamS

I have this exact DC system with this exact same problem. My response to everyone complaining is "Who cares?" The part simply keeps the upper bad from falling over completely, and even in a compromised state, it performs this function perfectly. So the question is, if this does not affect the performance of the tool, who really cares?


----------



## CharlieD

I care or I wouldn't have posted it.

I know it doesn't affect the performance but a major company like Delta should correct defects like this.


----------



## Dustmite97

Hi Charlie, check out this link here. It will help you.

http://www.wynnenv.com/delta_50-760.htm


----------



## ScotttheSurveyor

Just read all of the above. I found one on craigslist for $150. Is this a good deal with these issues? I need to get something. Thanks


----------



## CharlieD

Mine has been fine but it never moves from its location. If I could buy a differentt brand/model for $250 I would not pay $150 for this model. Depends on what a new one costs.


----------

